# Hypnotist thief on the loose



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7309947.stm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't want to watch the footage. I was afraid I would be hypnotized and hand all my money over to my computer


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Funny! 
That reminds me of one of the old Scooby Doo episodes with the Haunted Clown."Look at the pretty coin of gold and you will do as you are told" Ha!Ha!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

damn....

if ever i wanted to rob a store, this would be a way to do it...(not that i would) but you got to give the guy props. hope they catch him soon!


----------

